# Pain is temporary, Pride is forever



## OneLanguagePony

Hi, I need some help translating a saying from english to polish for a tattoo and I want to make sure I get it correct before I get it done.  The saying in english is as follows

"Pain is temporary, Pride is forever"

Any help with this would be great, and thanks in advance!


----------



## jazyk

I think: 
Ból jest tymczasowy; duma jest wieczna.


----------



## BezierCurve

Or, to make it more emphatic:

Ból przemija, duma jest wieczna.


----------



## kknd

it can put it more poetical words:

_Ból przemija, duma trwa wiecznie_

(lit. pain passes/goes by, pride lasts forever)

or even

_Ból przemija, duma pozostaje_

(lit. pain passes/goes by, pride remains)


----------



## LucioDaMusk

"Ból jest tymczasowy, *chwała* trwa wiecznie."

This sentence is Pride Fighting Championships motto. Pride is acquired by pain. Its something you can conquer. So in my opinion "duma" is worse option.


----------



## kknd

Combining with last proposition I would recommend:

_"Ból [prze]mija, chwała trwa wiecznie."_

or

_"Ból przemija, chwała pozostaje."_


----------



## OneLanguagePony

Now I'm confused a bit. . . It doesn't translate exactly does it?


----------



## .Jordi.

I would stay with Jazyk's option, which seems to be the most common and appropriate.


----------



## fragile1

I would say that in Polosh:
Ból przeminie, godność pozostanie or
Ból przemija, godność jest wieczna


----------



## Agy

I would say: Ból minie, duma pozostanie or Ból mija, duma pozostaje. I guess you can also use cierpienie as pain. 

Duma definitely translates into pride, cos chwała means glory and godność - dignity. There is another word, which means pride as well as glory  but it sounds bit ancient for my ear ;p which is CHLUBA ;p


----------



## fragile1

fragile1 said:


> I would say that in Polish:
> Ból przeminie, godność pozostanie
> or
> Ból przemija, godność jest wieczna


 
I Agree with Agy:
Cierpienie przemija, chluba jest wieczna
but all those sentences are good, depends on what you realy want to say. As you can see 'pain' and 'pride' we interpret depends of our understandig, background, experience and so on.


----------



## Agiii

Cierpienie przemija, chwała/ duma jest wieczna

I absolutely wouldn't use "chluba", which is for me a very formal word with religious or patriotic connotations.


----------



## Agy

Agiii said:


> Cierpienie przemija, chwała jest wieczna.



I must say I like this one the most ;p I guess Polish language is so full of nuances - with a bad combination of words it's easy to overdo it ;p But this one sounds just right to me: poetic and not too old fashion.


----------



## jacquesvd

Agy said:


> I must say I like this one the most ;p I guess Polish language is so full of nuances - with a bad combination of words it's easy to overdo it ;p But this one sounds just right to me: poetic and not too old fashion.


 
I would still think that 'duma' is preferable to 'chwala' because it translates 'pride' better. Glory is something that you enjoy, bestowed upon you by the outside world, whereas 'pride' is something you feel towards yourself, coming from inside yourself and that relates much better to 'pain' in this context.
Obviously, 'glory' translates better the idea of eternity (foreverness).


----------



## Marcus Africanus

jacquesvd said:


> I would still think that 'duma' is preferable to 'chwala' because it translates 'pride' better. Glory is something that you enjoy, bestowed upon you by the outside world, whereas 'pride' is something you feel towards yourself, coming from inside yourself and that relates much better to 'pain' in this context.
> Obviously, 'glory' translates better the idea of eternity (foreverness).



I would agree with jacquesvd. So: (1) Ból przemija, duma trwa wiecznie.
But somehow duma sounds not good with wiecznie. I think about a second possibility in two versions: (2a) Ból przemija, duma pozostaje. vs. (2b) Ból przemija, pozostaje duma. It depends of what you will stress. In 2a you stress 'pozostaje', in 2b 'duma'. (In Ból przemija you stress 'przemija'.)


----------



## jacquesvd

Marcus Africanus said:


> I would agree with jacquesvd. So: (1) Ból przemija, duma trwa wiecznie.
> But somehow duma sounds not good with wiecznie. I think about a second possibility in two versions: (2a) Ból przemija, duma pozostaje. vs. (2b) Ból przemija, pozostaje duma. It depends of what you will stress. In 2a you stress 'pozostaje', in 2b 'duma'. (In Ból przemija you stress 'przemija'.)


 
Yes, I do think Ból przemija, duma pozostaje renders the English original in the most perfect manner possible.


----------



## Agy

Of course you can't really say: duma trwa wiecznie - cos it doesn't make sense in Polish. I totally agree ;p


----------

